# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Militaire Ziekenhuis Koninging Astrid

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Militaire Ziekenhuis Koninging Astrid
Bruynstraat 1
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Militaire Ziekenhuis Koninging Astrid


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Militaire Ziekenhuis Koninging Astrid.*

----------

